# Help with restoring back to factory settings on dell inspiron 6000



## nsdave12 (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought this laptop and apparantly the person that sold it to me tried to upgrade from windows xp media to windows xp home BUT they did not bother to give me the prodoct key and did not finish the activation  so I cant even get into windows at all.. I would like to just restore it back to windows xp media but do not have any cds with it.. I do have the product key for the original windows media tho. Can anybody tell me how to restore to factory settings ? I have tried the ctrl plus F11 at start up when dell logo appears but it did nothing and F8 takes me to a start up menu but has nothing about repair or restore.. I have researched it on the internet and nothing has worked... does anybody know of another way to do it without having to take it and spend more money on it?? It is a Dell Inspiron 6000 Thank you


----------



## russb (Jun 10, 2010)

Why not take it back to who you bought it from and tell you cant get windows.If he lives to far away phone him and offer to pay half postage if he will send the CD on to you.


----------



## lubolat (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, if you can't find a recovery section in your computer, it probably needs to be done with CD's. I'm not sure but this seems to be the way for DELL. And if you have your original product key, you just have to call DELL (they deal by the phone mostly anyway) and request the CD(s). You gotta ask for recovery CD(s). I don't think DELL charges extra fee, you might only have to pay postage. Then you'll re-install the original system. Hope it helps.


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 15, 2010)

I have this computer, and the only way to restore it to how it was originally is to use the recovery CD's. If you don't have them, you must obtain them via Dell or the original owner. Good Luck!

Oh, and if you wanted, you could also try another OS out. If you can't get the CD's that would be a good option.


----------

